# Wie integriert man einen SSL Proxy in ISPConfig?



## Master One (24. März 2008)

*Wie integriert man einen SSL Proxy in ISPConfig [GELÖST]*

Ist es nicht seltsam, daß scheinbar kein Bedarf für einen SSL Proxy für ISPConfig besteht?

Ich meine, IPs Mangelware, SSL Zertifikate kosten Geld, somit wäre eine logische Schlußfolgerung einfach nur eine IP und nur ein SSL Zertifikat für eine ganze Reihe von gehosteten Sites zu benutzen, und zwar folgendermaßen:

Benutze
*https://ssl.domain.tld/www.domain.tld/*
statt
*https://www.domain.tld*​
Und das ist die sslproxy.conf, die diese Aufgabe erfüllt (habe ich  hier gefunden):

```
RewriteLock     /var/lock/rewrite.lock

<VirtualHost 999.888.777.666:443>
  DocumentRoot "/home/www/web1/html/sslproxy"
  ServerName ssl.domain.de
  SSLCipherSuite ALL:!ADH:!EXPORT56:RC4+RSA:+HIGH:+MEDIUM:+LOW:+SSLv2:+EXP:+eNULL
  SSLCertificateFile /etc/httpd/ssl.crt/server.crt
  SSLCertificateKeyFile /etc/httpd/ssl.key/server.key
  SSLEngine on
  # Rewrite-Engine einschalten fuer Umschreiben der URL
  RewriteEngine   on
  # Logging ausschalten mit folgenden Zeilen:
  #RewriteLog     /dev/null
  #RewriteLog     0
  RewriteLog      /var/log/httpd/sslproxy.log
  RewriteLogLevel 1
  RewriteMap      lowercase       int:tolower
  RewriteRule     ^/icons/(.+)  -                               [L]
  # Fuer MS Internet Explorer ab Version 6
  RewriteRule     ^/w3c/(.+)      -                               [L]
  # Kundendomain in Kleinbuchstaben umwandeln (fuer Datenbank-Lookup)
  RewriteRule     ^/([^/]+)/(.*)  /${lowercase:$1}/$2             [S=1]
  RewriteRule     ^/(.*)          /${lowercase:$1}
  # Wenn der Host noch nicht mit ssl.domain.de übereinstimmt dann leite weiter
  RewriteCond %{HTTP_HOST}                !^ssl.domain.de$
  RewriteRule     ^/(.*)                  https://ssl.domain.de/%{HTTP_HOST}/$1    [R]
  # Per Proxy Verbindung zu http://kundendomain/... aufbauen.
  RewriteRule     ^/(.*)                  http://$1               [P,L]

</VirtualHost>
```
Kann mir jemand mitteilen, wie man dies in ISPConfig integriert, ohne daß diese Änderung automatisch von ISPConfig überschrieben wird?

Ist noch etwas anders zu beachten, wenn man dieses Feature für alle von ISPConfig verwalteten Sites benutzt?

P.S. Würde es nicht Sinn ergeben, diese Funktionalität fix in ISPConfig (also Upstream) zu integrieren?


----------



## Master One (24. März 2008)

Die Lösung kam von Till im englischen Forum:

Einfach die angeführte sslproxy.conf in der apache2.conf bzw. httpd.conf vor dem Include der Vhost_ispconfig.conf hinzufügen.

P.S. Till hat diese Angelegenheitt als Feature-Request ddem Bugtracker hinzugefügt.


----------

